# ouverture onglets intempestif Safari



## Epsilonbleu (23 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour
Depuis le chargement hier de mackeeper (désinstallé depuis..) j'a des problèmes d'ouverture d'onglets à la moindre manip qui me dirige vers des sites commerciaux semi-douteux. De plus sur mes pages de recherches yahoo des blocs publicitaires s'incrustent également.. J'ai essayé dans les préférences de Safari de modifier certains paramètres mais sans succès... Des conseils? Merci à toutes et tous


----------



## pascalformac (23 Octobre 2014)

Epsilonbleu a dit:


> Bonjour
> Depuis le chargement hier de mackeeper (désinstallé depuis..) j'a des problèmes d'ouverture d'onglets à la moindre manip qui me dirige vers des sites commerciaux semi-douteux. De plus sur mes pages de recherches yahoo des blocs publicitaires s'incrustent également.. J'ai essayé dans les préférences de Safari de modifier certains paramètres mais sans succès... Des conseils? Merci à toutes et tous


ce qui veut dire deux choses
soit tu as MAL desinstallé ce machin
soit le machin est désinstallé MAIS lors de son install  a balancé son adware en sup ( le pus probable)

donc pister le adware et le virer
(multitraité)
par exemple ce site et son outil si on veut pas le faire à la main
http://www.thesafemac.com/arg/

et en bonus
regarder les sujets sur desinstall complete de mackeeper


----------



## Epsilonbleu (23 Octobre 2014)

merci à pascalformac - problème résolu


----------



## pascalformac (23 Octobre 2014)

Tu as été aidé, à ton tour d'aider.

Aide les suivants qui auraient un problème similaire.
Comment?
Cliquer "résolu"
( via le menu "outils de la discussion", en haut à droite)


----------

